# Thinking of trading



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought the Bachmann Connie years ago but never have run it. At the time, I didn't understand the difference and thought it was the one that they run in Durango, CO. And shortly after I bought it, they came out with the C19, which as I understand is what is run on the Durango and Silverton line. So I'm thinking about selling the Connie and buying a C19. What are the running differences and what is a used, but not used, Connie worth with all its original boxes, etc? Opinions?

As we move towards 'retiring there on our property, I know we will have lots of visitors and I'd like to show them what runs in town before most will probably do the real train.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> I bought the Bachmann Connie years ago but never have run it. At the time, I didn't understand the difference and thought it was the one that they run in Durango, CO. And shortly after I bought it, they came out with the C19, which as I understand is what is run on the Durango and Silverton line. So I'm thinking about selling the Connie and buying a C19. What are the running differences and what is a used, but not used, Connie worth with all its original boxes, etc? Opinions?
> 
> As we move towards 'retiring there on our property, I know we will have lots of visitors and I'd like to show them what runs in town before most will probably do the real train.


Mickey, one of my pals here in Florida spends his summers in Durango, so PM me if you want his email address. He owns a F scale model (1:20.3) of one of the "K" class 2-8-2s, which are the backbone of the current CO tourist railroads. I believe there is a C-19 at the CO RR Museum, and another at Knotts Berry Farm in California, but none are active in CO on the tourist RR.


I would suggest you look for a Bachmann K-27 or an Accucraft K-27/28/36/37. Here's the lists of currently active locos:

http://www.drgw.net/info/DSNGRoster
http://www.drgw.net/info/CTSRoster


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I totally got it off as to what they run there. So what years did Bachmann make the K-27?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Caveat Emptor for both recipients.
The Connie has a big inbuilt problem. Well two actually.
It is highly likely the main drive gear has cracked sitting in storage. Might be hard to fix nowadays. Usually requires either an axle shaft with the gear mounted or a new gear which has to be mounted on the original axle.
The other problem is the side frames on the tender. All four of them are mounted with screws that are too short. You need longer screws but they cannot be too long as they will foul the truck mounting bearing.
The K27 also has a few minor problems. 

The gearbox has the wrong gear ratios. Something like 14:1 instead of a more suitable 28:1. The fan for the motor cooling runs backwards and sucks the smoke from the smoke unit down into the loco body instead of blowing it up the chimney.
The chuff trigger is wired backwards from the norm. It needs a transistor to invert the signal to make it usable with some sound systems..


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> I guess I totally got it off as to what they run there. So what years did Bachmann make the K-27?


 Now your are asking a tough question. I've no idea, but it was probably 10 years ago. They do turn up on the used market occasionally. Keep your eye on eBay and Facebook.


I believe they had one other problem not mentioned by Tony - the counter-balance weights fell off the first batches? All solvable problems!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So my original thoughts of selling the Connie to buy a C19 is not what I'm thinking now. Watching the two in various videos vs the K27, I think I would prefer the K27. So now I will watch eBay for listings. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

When you do see one pop up on eBay they are not cheap so you know. Can reach Upwards of $1,000


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Durango &Silverton runs K-28s, K-36s, and K-37s. I think the only operational K-27 is at the Cumbres & Toltec. They are all similar to each other to the point where a non-railfan would likely not be able to tell the difference. If your goal is to give visitors to your line the general flavor of what runs through town, you'll do well with the Bachmann K-27. If you're looking for exact, then Accucraft made models of the others. Pricey, though. 

The C-19 is a great locomotive, though (arguably one the finest large scale locos made). Don't overlook it. The Durango & Silverton has the #315, which is a C-18--again, very similar to the C-19 to where the casual observer wouldn't know the differences. (It may be vacationing at the Cumbres & Toltec right now, I forget.) 

Later,

K


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

ddrum31 said:


> When you do see one pop up on eBay they are not cheap so you know. Can reach Upwards of $1,000


Ouch. Well maybe not.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,


I believe there is a K-27 operational at the Huckleberry Railroad in Michigan. Near Flint for us easterners (grin). I was there for its inaugural run in conjunction with the Narrow Gauge Convention.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes there is!! #464 Went up last year to ride it.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

There are two operational K27 

#463 on the Cumbers and Toltec and #464 on the Huckleberry

There are 3 C-19s running

#41 and #340 at Knotts Berry Farm and #346 at the Colorado RR Museum

And one C-18

#315 normally in Silverton but currently running at the C&TS

Most of these ran at one time on the line from Durango to SIlverton. Today the railroad runs K-36s ,K28s and soon a K-37 locomotive.

The #315 does run from time to time on the Durango and Silverton.

Stan


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I'm guessing there is still continuos track between Chama and Durango. I thought I read somewhere that the extra track was taken up.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> So I'm guessing there is still continuos track between Chama and Durango. I thought I read somewhere that the extra track was taken up.


I don't think there's any track. These days, we move steam engines on low loaders behind trucks.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Track between Chama and Durango is long gone.

Thanks for the reminder on the 2nd K-27. I had thought there was, but my quick internet search missed it, so I dismissed such notions. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, there's a guy on LSC selling an electric K27, K36 and C19.
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/29432/-/view/post_id/385005


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, I'm baring my sole so please be gently with me. I've only had Bachmann Spectrum and for the most part really enjoy them and the level of detail, etc. However, they can be a bit delicate. So with the above mentioned Accucraft, I know nothing. I actually thought they only did live steam, but now know they do electric. But I need some educating on them as compared to the plastic Bachmann. Cost, detail, running, durability, etc., etc.

EDIT: Ok after looking around their site, my iPad couldn't figure out how to see prices, so I went to eBay. That answered a lot. Running in the thousands, I'm sure they are nice but not in my league. I saw the words museum quality somewhere and assumed they would be out there.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey.
I don't want to appear simplistic but the only brands you know will perform reliably when they come out of the box, are LGB and PIKO.
It took years of shoddy product before Bachmann finally produced reliable quality made products such as the latest 4-6-0 Big Hauler, the C19 and the 2nd edition Climax.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I need some educating on them as compared to the plastic Bachmann. Cost, detail, running, durability, etc., etc.


Bachmann, as Tony said, took a while to figure out how to make a decent locomotive. The C-19 is a fine looker and performer.
Accucraft are metal models made in small batches, and are therefore more expensive. They are durable, but are equally likely to get damaged if you drop them due to the weight.
Neither are "museum quality". Accucraft were originally looked on as 'too detailed for live steam', but time has proven that they are indeed quite robust and nicely detailed.


----------



## FHPB (Feb 25, 2011)

East Broad Top said:


> They are all similar to each other to the point where a non-railfan would likely not be able to tell the difference.



That's true, and it applies equally to the Connie. Letter it for the D&RGW or C&TSR (I know, blasphemy, but we're talking about low-tech and low-budget solutions here) and call it done. I may still have a wood cab around, which would backdate it to the Silverton Northern No. 34. PM me if you want to try that.


http://web.archive.org/web/20050208030739/http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/fhpb/


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a "would-be" 2-8-0 I lettered for the D&RGW.










Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of a Connie that I converted into Mexican National RR #291. I had a build log of the entire train under the Master builder forum but unfortunately most of the photos have been removed except for the locomotive and the finished train. By the way I did replace the drive axle with one that has the brass gear. It is quite easy if you can get the part from Bachmann.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Mickey, there's a Bachmann K-27 with lots of improvements on Facebook if you are still looking.


----------

